# New SM chat now live: please read entire post



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Please read entire post, thanks.

Ok, after some trial and error, I finally have the new SM live chat installed, there are some things to know. The chat is JAVA based so you must have JAVA installed on your computer to run the chat, most newer computers will already have this, if you dont you can download it from one of the links in the quoted text below. Also below is some info if you run older versions of netscape and if you use AOL. As questions arrise please post them here and I will answer or help in any way I can. This chat software runs on 100's of thousands of websites so its not something I think we will have any major problems out of.

Here are some of the options. (I do not know which of these are enabled just yet, I still have some experimenting to do myself)

Avatar Options
Private Messaging
Smilies ( enable/disable)
Private Messaging
Sound On Entering Room
Show Join/Leave Message (enable/disable)
Insert Line Separator
Search For Users
Set Room Background Color
Set Font Style
Ignore Individual Users
View User Profiles
Set Custom Tones

This chat is more expensive than the one I was trying to get to work, we have to pay a yearly license fee and any administrative fees should something come up I cant handle (I hope not) so this will be an add on for those who are SMC Members that pay 20.00 a year for the upgrade. So, for about 1.67 a month SMC members get the following benefits...

Can upload pictures directly into the forum  (no need to host it at an image host)
Gallery upgrade - can have 5 different albums
Gallery upgrade - can have 25 pictures in each album
Increased PM (Personal Message) storage to 200
Can add attachments to PM's
Personal photo upgrade (500kb, 800x600 pixels)
Can edit own topic title & description
Username will be shown in red
Receives the contributors star
$2.00 of each membership donated to a Maltese rescue
Access to SMC Member only forum (Coming soon!)
Member recipe system for human and Malt foods (Coming soon!)
Access to 24/7 SM Live Chat (NEW!)
and more to be added in the future.

You can upgrade by clicking the following link or by clicking on >My Controls>Purchase Paid Subscriptions

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...subs&CODE=index

If you cannot pay online please PM me for postal address to send cash or money order.


Not to leave anyone out we will also schedule 1 night a week where all members will be allowed to sign into chat and talk with others no matter if you have upgraded or not. More info on this will be posted soon.

*Note:* There may or may not be an issue with some usernames showing up weird, those that have characters such as & / ' ,etc in their name may experience weird usernames once they log into chat but still should be easily identifiable. This is out of my control but will do what I can to fix it. It will also use your log in name and not your display name. If you have questions about this or want to change them both to the same please let me know via PM and I will change as soon as I can.

*Following are some things to know about chat...*


> If you are running a version of a Microsoft Windows™ and see only a broken link icon, you will need to download a copy of the Java™ Virtual Machine in order to run our application. You may download Java™ Support for your browser from one of the following links below:
> 
> * Microsoft Virtual Machine (for MSIE)
> * Sun Java™ Plugin (for Netscape, Opera, MSIE, etc..)
> ...



thank you to all of you that helped test the other chat, your feedback is what led me to find this one, as it is untested by the members here I am sure some problems, bugs wil come up, but I will work hard to fix what i can


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Joe. Is there anyway to make the text bigger in the chat room? Also can we make the window bigger? Sorry I'm a software tester so I'm always finding little things. LOL! If I get annoying let me know.









How about some tooltips on the buttons?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Hey Joe. Is there anyway to make the text bigger in the chat room? Also can we make the window bigger? Sorry I'm a software tester so I'm always finding little things. LOL! If I get annoying let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and yes, which way would you want the window bigger? i tested different sizes and if i go bigger on the up and down then you have to scroll the screen on 1024X768 resolution, which was annoying to me but may not be for others

the text size i think would be ok one size bigger, i will adjust that tommorow


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149737
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did find a way to make the window bigger but it opens outside the window. It would be nicer if it was in the window (just my opinion). Maybe just a little bigger both horizontally and vertically?

We found a way to change the font in the control panel.

Just found this. If you open the chat window outside the browser, carry on a conversation and then close the window the chat that took place in the window don't show up in the chat window in the browser. Does that make sense? If not i can try and explain it better.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> Just found this. If you open the chat window outside the browser, carry on a conversation and then close the window the chat that took place in the window don't show up in the chat window in the browser. Does that make sense? If not i can try and explain it better.[/B]


i think it makes sense, when you click the four corner icon to "float" the window, i dont know how to control that yet, if i can


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

OK Joe i just cliked on teh live chat and got an error message, whats up with taht ? please let me know thanks.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> OK Joe i just cliked on teh live chat and got an error message, whats up with taht ? please let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all in my post above











> This chat is more expensive than the one I was trying to get to work, we have to pay a yearly license fee and any administrative fees should something come up I cant handle (I hope not) so this will be an add on for those who are SMC Members that pay 20.00 a year for the upgrade. So, for about 1.67 a month SMC members get the following benefits...[/B]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Joe,just wanted to say thank you for the chat! You have worked very hard to make us all happy in everything we ask! Your the best and we are all so fortunate to have you







Also thanks to all who helped test the chat out


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i can only go online at school







so i cant get into the chats


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, Joe, thank you so much for setting up the chat for us!! For those of you who aren't yet SMC members... this is a good time to join so you can be part of the chat!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I cant wait. I will join you as soon as I join up. i.e. upgrade my membership. As they say: the cheque is in the post!

Dede and Chloe from down under

Not sure how a chat room works but I guess I will find out soon enough?


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

when I get on it says "not connected" ??? I have java &#153; 2 platform ?? i read the post again but did not see anything about it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> when I get on it says "not connected" ??? I have java &#153; 2 platform ?? i read the post again but did not see anything about it.[/B]


The chat is for SMC members: Go to My Controls and at the very bottom it says "Purchase Paid Subscriptions"... that's where you can join SMC... $20/year via PayPal.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150382
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, thanks


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Well, I for one am THRILLED there is a chat now! I love connecting real time!!!
I am looking forward to "meeting" all of you and discussing our babies and anything else that comes up!

THANKS JOE!!!!!


----------

